

Google Docs add support for .DOCX and .XLSX - asmosoinio
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2009/06/file-formats-keep-on-coming-announcing.html

======
barredo
This screenshot should scare some people at Redmond
[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RAq5KuHSLq0/SiQFoMkuQ8I/AAAAAAAAAT...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RAq5KuHSLq0/SiQFoMkuQ8I/AAAAAAAAATM/WvFCW3dVw18/s400/docx_image.jpg)

But, it still does not export files in DOCX format (only DOC, PDF, HTML & RTF)

~~~
buugs
I've used google docs quite a few times and what looks like normal formatting
in docs comes out trash going to msoffice so their exporting still has a long
way to go before exporting docx.

------
TweedHeads
Pushing the web forward can only be a motive of joy.

Kudos!

